# Topfahrer sucht Sponsoren oder Team !



## kettenlutscher (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen. Ich versuche gerade Sponsoren oder ein Platz in einem Team zu finden, aber leider ist es irgendwie vergeblich...

Wie gut muß man in Deutschland sein um überhaupt ein bißchen Unterstützung zu bekommen ?

Ich fahre Marathon Langstrecke Lizenz, habe diese Saison
3 Siege herausgefahren,
immer nationale Top 10 Platzierungen, 
hab den 18. Rang bei der DM belegt 
und die German-Bike-Masters Gesamtwertung gewonnen.. 

.. aber leider reicht das nicht aus um Aufmerkamkeit zu erwecken.

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder einen guten TIP, wie ich Sponsoren finde, oder vielleicht sogar einen Teamplatz ?

Grüßle


----------



## Näthinator (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kettenlutscher,

wir hätten da eine Idee. Zunächst aber eine Frage an Dich inwiefern sollte die Unterstützung aussehen ?

Teamklamotten ? Stratgelder ? Material ? usw. 

Definiere bitte was genau Du mit .... 

"""""Wie gut muß man in Deutschland sein um überhaupt ein bißchen Unterstützung zu bekommen ?"""""""""


... meinst ?


Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi Lukas,

du bist deutlich besser auf dem Bike als mit Teambewerbungen, was?   
Geht aber nicht nur dir so. Ich kenne da noch andere, die zur Zeit schwitzen.

Schau dir einfach mal die Siegerlisten durch, vor welchen Teamfahrern du so 
lagst und schreibe diese Teams gezielt an. Ein B-Vertrag ist für dich ja wohl
kaum interessant. An EK-Preise kommst du glaube ich auch so. Du bist auf 
jeden Fall gut genug für einen A-Vertrag. Nur das Marketing muss halt noch stimmen.

Wende dich mal an den Christoph Lörcks hier:
http://www.xp-sport.de/xps_Racing Team.html
Die wollen ein Team aufbauen und du passt mit deiner 
Langstrecken-Leistungen sehr gut da rein.

Oder versuch's doch mal bei Alb-Gold. Einige von den Fahrern hast 
du ja schon versägt und es liegt in der richtigen Ecke für dich.

Ich persönlich würde mir ein Team weniger nach der materiellen Leistung
als nach der Motivation aussuchen, die man davon bekommt.

Gruß,
Thb


----------



## Wave (21. Oktober 2005)

und vor allem...beeil dich


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Oktober 2005)

du hast referenzen nach denen sich sponsoren eigentlich die finger lecken, ich denke auch dass du dich einfach schlecht verkaufst wie weiter oben bereits vermutet...wie kommunikativ bist du ?
normalerweise sollte ein a vertrag kein prob für dich sein...für b verträge bist du zu schade...
hast du ne kongrete teamvorstellung ?


----------



## kettenlutscher (21. Oktober 2005)

Also kommunikativ bin ich sehr  

aber ich habe das Gefühl, das schriftliche Anfragen sofort im Müll landen, bevor sie überhaupt gelesen wurden...

Die kleinen lockalen Teams würden sich freuen, aber sie können mir nichts bieten, vor allem nicht was die Motivation angeht. 

An EK Preise komme ich ran, da ich ein Gewerbe angemeldet und einen Onlineshop habe. Dieser finanziert auch die Spritkosten und Startgelder.

So hatte ich nase voll und dachte ich mache es wie die fumic Brüder, ich sponsor mich selber, und habe alle möglichen Teileanbieter angefragt.

Nichts ! Nicht mal ein Satz Reifen von Schwalbe gibt es ..

Ich habe auch Rahmenhersteller angefragt, die rücken nicht mal einen zum EK raus, weil sie ja Verträge mit Radhändlern in der Umgebung haben. Und ich soll mich an diese wenden. Die wollen aber niemand sponsern, vor allem nicht wenn er noch einen eigenen Onlineshop hat...


----------



## jon348 (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi 

Du sagst du bist 18ter bei der DM geworden dieses Jahr? Fährst Lizenz und die Langstrecke? 18ter dieses Jahr bei der Dm in Albstadt war aber Marc Gölz ( ex T-Mobile!!) ??? ah schon gut....wenn du Lukas mit Vornamen heisst, dann warst du 19ter laut Liste...  

mfg
Jon348


----------



## kettenlutscher (21. Oktober 2005)

jon348 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Du sagst du bist 18ter bei der DM geworden dieses Jahr? Fährst Lizenz und die Langstrecke? 18ter dieses Jahr bei der Dm in Albstadt war aber Marc Gölz ( ex T-Mobile!!) ??? ah schon gut....wenn du Lukas mit Vornamen heisst, dann warst du 19ter laut Liste...
> 
> ...



Ja, ich bin Lukas, und ich war beim Marathon in Münsigen 19. und bei der Wertung zur Deutschen Meisterschaft 18. 
Hier der Link zur Ergebnisliste laut BRD:
http://www.rad-net.de/html/bdr/meisterschaften/05-bdr/offroad/mtb-dm-marathon_erg.pdf

Aber das reißt es auch nicht raus.


----------



## Eckard (21. Oktober 2005)

Respekt für Deine Leistungen.

Ich will mal meine persönliche Meinung äussern: 
Sicher erhoffst Du Dir insgeheim, daß jemand auf Dein Posting reagiert. 
1. Mich stört aber, daß Du dort nur Wisch-Waschi äusserst. 
Sponsoring, Team, dieses, jenes würdest Du auch noch mitnehmen. 
Wie wäre es, mit klaren Vorgaben auf die sich Dein Gegenüber einstellen kann?
2. Sollte man, auch in Zeiten des WWW, die Macht der *persönlichen* 
Beziehung nicht unterschätzen. 
Warum klopft man nicht in der Saison mal persönlich bei den Teams an?
Die Gelegenheiten hat es sicher gegeben. 
3. Gibt es doch einige Leute die auf Deinem Niveau radeln. 
Es gibt aber auch sicher "schlechtere" Biker die gefördert werden. 
Sprich mit denen. Frag wie die es gemacht haben.
4. Suche Dir Fürsprecher! Sei es im Verein oder sonstwo. 
"Fürsprache hilft mehr, als vier Sprachen (fliessend)!"
5. Überlege Dir mal, wenn Du eine Bike-Firma ansprichst, deren Produkte 
nicht in Deinem Shop sind!
Was denkt Dein Gegenüber?
"Unsere Produkte will er nicht verkaufen, aber Sponsoring????"

Vielleicht bringt Dich ja einer der Tipps weiter. 
Ich gönne es Dir.   

Ansonsten den Kopf nicht hängen lassen. 
In der heutigen Zeit ist es für die Unternehmen schwierig, 
Sponsoring zu begründen, wenn den eigenen Mitarbeitern das 
Weihnachtsgeld getrichen wird.


----------



## Wave (21. Oktober 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Oder versuch's doch mal bei Alb-Gold. Einige von den Fahrern hast
> du ja schon versägt und es liegt in der richtigen Ecke für dich.



so läuft das nicht!



			
				Eckard schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Sollte man, auch in Zeiten des WWW, die Macht der persönlichen
> Beziehung nicht unterschätzen.
> Warum klopft man nicht in der Saison mal persönlich bei den Teams an?
> Die Gelegenheiten hat es sicher gegeben.



so ist recht



noch eine anmerkung meinerseits...sportliche leistung schön und gut...aber sie ist nicht alles:  wie passe ich in das Team, wie passe ich zu dem Image des Sponsors, wie vermarkte ich mich selbst...die fragen sollten nicht vernachlässigt werden


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Oktober 2005)

@ mecky: Was läuft nicht wie? Ich habe ihn lediglich darauf hingewiesen,
dass er leistungsmäßig in dieses Team passen würde. 

Das von mir verlinkte XPS-Team wäre aber sowieso das passendere für ihn 
und da kommt man sehr wohl über's WWW ran. Von 2 weiteren Bike-Firmen
habe ich auch positive rückmeldungen auf meine Mail-Anfrage bekommen.
Da müsste Kettenlutscher noch wesentlich erfolgreicher sein.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (22. Oktober 2005)

Es läuft nicht nach dem Motto "Ey, ich bin besser als einer eurer Fahrer. Also nehmt gefälligst mich in euer Team auf und schmeißt den raus"


und das es nur über persönliche beziehungen läuft hab ich  nich behauptet


----------



## kettenlutscher (22. Oktober 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ mecky: Was läuft nicht wie? Ich habe ihn lediglich darauf hingewiesen,
> dass er leistungsmäßig in dieses Team passen würde.
> 
> Das von mir verlinkte XPS-Team wäre aber sowieso das passendere für ihn
> ...




Leider muß ich zugeben, das die Albgoldfahrer viel stärker sind, sie hatten leider bei der DM Pech.. und da Albgold eher auf CC spezialisiert ist, ist dieses Team vermutlich nicht das Richtige... 

Und da gebe ich Mecky recht, beide müssen zueinander passen.

XPS habe ich schon vor einem Monat angefragt, leider bisher noch nichts konkretes erfahren, ich glaube XPS spezialisiert sich auch eher auf 12 und 24h Racer.

Danke jedenfalls für die Tips.


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Oktober 2005)

@ mecky: habe ich auch nicht gesagt, dass man so vorgehen soll. Genau lesen, bitte.

@ kettenlutscher: Hast du's schon mal hier probiert? 
=>
http://www.kohli-bike.de/

Thb


----------



## Näthinator (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kettenlutscher,

ich vermisse immer noch konkrete äusserungen von Dir was Du überhaupt willst ? Wie soll jemand mit Dir kontakt aufnehmen, wenn Du nichts sagst was Du willst ?

Stell Dich doch vor, sag was Du für "unterstützung" haben willst und mit welcher du aus kommen würdest.

Nur gute Ergebnisse nützen nix!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Chris13 (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab gesehen, dass unser Team ergomo - XP Sport (in 2005 noch unter XPS Racing Team gestartet) ein paar mal genannt wurde. Es stimmt aber, dass wir uns auch im nächsten Jahr wieder ganz auf die 24h Rennen konzentrieren werden (Solo und 2er-Wertung). Wir hätten unser Engagement gerne auch auf den MTB Marathon Bereich ausgeweitet, aber das war für 2006 einfach nicht drin. Das wäre allenfalls über ein Co-Sponsoring möglich gewesen und das biete ich guten Fahrern nicht an. 

Ich kann aber vielleicht dennoch ein paar Tips geben. Sponsoring im MTB Bereich ist eine schwierige Sache. Man muss direkt an die Firmen rangehen (das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung) und es ist sehr schwer ein echtes Sponsoring zu bekommen (ich spreche jetzt nicht von Material zum EK-x%). Wenn es dann neben dem Materialsponsoring noch ein Finanzsponsoring geben soll, dann wird die Luft richtig eng. 
So bitter das klingt, aber alles was bei den Rennergebnissen hinter dem 3. Platz liegt, dafür interessiert sich kaum noch ein Sponsor. Noch schlimmer ist es bei den Frauen. Die müssen schon international richtig gut fahren, sonst geht fast nichts (oder man findet einen lokalen Sponsor)
Es hilft, wenn Du Dir vorher überlegst, was Du für den Sponsor tun kannst!!
Weil der möchte ja wissen, was er davon hat, wenn er Dich sponsorn soll. Kannst Du neben den Ergebnissen vielleicht Pressereaktionen vorweisen? - dann wirst Du wieder für einen Sponsor interessant. Hier sind aber Artikel in den Printmedien deutlich höher zu bewerten als Artikel auf den Internetseiten der verschiedenen Zeitschriften. 
Das könnte man jetzt endlos weiterführen.... Du musst Dich halt für den Sponsor interessant machen. 

Wenn Du dich bei einem Team bewirbst, dann ist der persönliche Kontakt sehr viel wichtiger als die reinen Rennergebnisse (das gilt bei den Straßenteams übrigens fast noch mehr). Es hilft unheimlich, wenn man die Zuständigen mal direkt anspricht oder anruft (an die TelNr kommst Du mit ein bisschen suchen im www eigentlich schnell). Zudem bist Du jetzt natürlich etwas spät dran. Das Personalkarussel dreht sich im Radsport in den letzten Wochen der Saison. Danach haben die Teams meistens schon Ihre Plätze voll.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen. Ich hoffe diejenigen, die sich bei mir beworben haben und die ich leider nicht nehmen kann, haben dafür auch Verständniss (ich werde mich aber auch noch bei jedem persönlich melden).


CL


----------



## Ortanc (25. Oktober 2005)

Ruf mal bei Cube an und sprich mit Klaus Wachsmann. Cube selbst hat zwar kein eigenes Team mehr dafür soll aber Cube Rothaus verstärkt werden. Oder Du versuchst in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Radladen ein sog. Shoppacket zu bekommen. Ich weiß von Scott dass die sowas haben. Die genauen Konditionen kenn ich nicht. Aber wie schon gesagt, du solltest erstmal genau definieren wie die Unterstützung genau aussehen soll, die Du Dir wünschst.
Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trtschka (25. Oktober 2005)

...bei alledem, hofft nicht jeder irgendwie darauf, endeckz zu werden?! Und sind wir nicht alle, in unserer kleinen Welt, einfach die Besten!

Hmm??

MfG

Trtschka


----------



## Ortanc (26. Oktober 2005)

Trtschka schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei alledem, hofft nicht jeder irgendwie darauf, endeckz zu werden?! Und sind wir nicht alle, in unserer kleinen Welt, einfach die Besten!
> 
> Hmm??
> 
> ...



nö, ich wiill mit 30 nicht mehr entdeckt werden, obwohl mal nen F1 Flitzer Probe fahren und ausversehen schumis rundenrekord knacken und dann für 20 mio. 2 jahre lang F1 fahren und und und..aber selbst in meiner Welt bin ich meist einfach zu schlecht...ist aber auch gut so denn sonst hätte ich keine Motivation mehr weiter zu machen und mich zu entwickeln. Und das gilt nicht nur für den radsport.


----------



## Hugo (26. Oktober 2005)

Trtschka schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei alledem, hofft nicht jeder irgendwie darauf, endeckz zu werden?! Und sind wir nicht alle, in unserer kleinen Welt, einfach die Besten!
> 
> Hmm??
> 
> ...



was du in deiner eigenen welt machst is eigentlich egal...wenn deine eigene welt dann aber die german marathon masters sind und du die gewinnst, oder andere rennen (also eben der beste bist) dann wird die sache interessant...vorher nicht


----------

